# Kevin's log



## Terminator101 (Apr 14, 2022)

40 year old male
205lbs before cycle
Gym rat in 20s
Got married in 2008 and got fat
Absent from the gym for 10 years
Got divorced in 2019
Somehow landed a smoking hot gf who's 15 years younger than me 😍
She's a 10/10 former model. So time to get back in the gym and get fit for this summer.


Returned back in the gym in November 2021 with the help of a personal trainer. Did everything naturally.  Strength and tone of body returning to when I was in my prime.

April-June is my first cycle in 11 years.

500mg cyp weeks 1-10
500mg prop weeks 1-2
300-400mg Tren ace weeks 1-5 (can extend depending on how my body feels)
20mg superdrol weeks 1-4
50mg var weeks 5-10


----------



## Terminator101 (Apr 14, 2022)

Monday April 11
Day 0

First shot of injectables and dosage of suoerdrol.

100mg prop
100mg cyp
100mg Tren ace
20mg sdrol

Leg day. No notable changes because injection was after the gym.


----------



## Terminator101 (Apr 14, 2022)

Tuesday April 12
Day 1

Chest and tricep day.

Immediate strength gains. My 1RM was 245lbs and I'm pushing 225 for reps.

Looking forward to breaking 315 soon.

Side effects noted:
Tired, yawned while driving back home. I'm guessing this is bevause my chest took a beating.


----------



## Terminator101 (Apr 14, 2022)

Wednesday April 13
Day 2
Back biceps and forearms

My 1RM for Deadlifts was 355 before cycle and I'm now doing 315 for reps.
Insane strength gains for every exercise.

Side effects noted:
Very tired: I was off work today and was in bed all day. Never felt drained like this in recent memory.
Depression hits me out of no where. Felt like it was pointless to continue. My lovely Persian gf cheered me up.
Drank half a gallon of water at the gym holy fuck! Sweat dripping down my face and shirt drenched in sweat.

Took 100mg prop and only 50mg Tren ace.

This is my first time taking Tren ace so I'm dropping it to 50mg eod for the next 2 weeks to see how my body reacts.


----------



## CJ (Apr 14, 2022)

First cycle in 11 years, I would've suggested sticking to Test Cyp only. 

Good luck with your plan.


----------



## Terminator101 (Apr 14, 2022)

CJ said:


> First cycle in 11 years, I would've suggested sticking to Test Cyp only.
> 
> Good luck with your plan.


👍
Using prop to kickstart the test. Will drop the prop after week 2


----------



## snake (Apr 14, 2022)

You're missing the kitchen sink.

Good luck and congratulations on Mrs. Wrong #2.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 14, 2022)

Why are you kickstarting and introducing so many drugs in the beginning? 
At 40 it would probably be a good idea to be a little more cautious. 
Drop the prop and sdrol completely. 
If you must use tren use it the last few weeks at 100-150 a week.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 14, 2022)

A quick jump in strength like you’re hoping for is most likely gonna get you injured. 
Do not test your max.


----------



## Terminator101 (Apr 14, 2022)

snake said:


> You're missing the kitchen sink.
> 
> Good luck and congratulations on Mrs. Wrong #2.


😂😂😂😂😂😂
I'm hoping this is not the case


----------



## Terminator101 (Apr 14, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> A quick jump in strength like you’re hoping for is most likely gonna get you injured.
> Do not test your max.


I'm not testing the 1rm...... Not at least for another 2 weeks


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 14, 2022)

Terminator101 said:


> I'm not testing the 1rm...... Not at least for another 2 weeks


Buddy please do not test your 1rm. 
Not at 40 and especially not on that much gear. 
There’s nothing to be gained from it.
If your goal is hypertrophy and strength then just stick to 8-20 reps.


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Buddy please do not test your 1rm.
> Not at 40 and especially not on that much gear.
> There’s nothing to be gained from it.
> If your goal is hypertrophy and strength then just stick to 8-20 reps.


im guessing he tested his 1rm

🪦


----------

